# العبوات البلاستيك



## 83moris (31 أكتوبر 2014)

ياريت يا جماعة حد يكلمنا عن انواع العبوات"الزجاجات" البلاستيك واية المناسب للمواد المختلفة المستخدمة فالمنظفات-مثل -الكلور-الصودا المركزة- الاحماض المركزة...


----------

